# Needed: Help with braided pickups



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi I'm working on my Son's Christmas present and need some help. I purchased 3 Marchon Monster trucks, 2 BigFoots and a Snakebite. I'm in the process of modifying the extra BigFoot chassis to accept a Grave Digger die-cast. I've shaved down the motor box and eased the body apart to fit, that isn't my problem. I've got instructions from HOMPTA on how to allow for extended articulation with the power bar, (I'll add pics later) but I want to add braided pick ups and solder some wiring to the bars connections to make sure I get as much power to the motor as possible. I've found the trucks run very jagged and not smooth and it seems to be a power issue. Where can I find braided pickups, I expect a longer type might work best.


I'd really be grateful if anyone is aware of replacement parts too. This chassis isn't running, and I found the culprit last night, a broken gear, it's split. I'm going to try cleaning it and super gluing it. I've looked through my collection of gears and found nothing even remotely similar. I heard a rumor too that AW is looking at producing bodies, if not chassis's. That would be spectacular.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Micro Scalectrix use braided pickups. They have the little shim attached.
I'm not sure where to get parts for them, but they are out there somewhere.

Also, you could use the desoldering copper braid like whats in the curve hugger conversion thread.


















You would have to cut it to length, but that's no big deal
It's about 4 bucks a roll at Radio Shack.

On the gears:
I hear the biggest cause of broken gears in that chassis is someone picking it up and rolling the wheels.
There is no other chassis like it to my knowledge. Maybe someone could resin cast the gear?


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Awesome Idea on the de-soldering braid. Didn't even come to mind. Thanks! Yeah I suppose you could resin cast some gears, but how strong would they be?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I dont know how strong they would be. I'm not sure how strong the entire drive line is.
Another idea would be to diecast some in plaster of paris, like jewelers do.
Make a wax copy of the gear, cast it in plaster of paris, melt the wax out, and cast.
You would have to make a new mold for each part. It's kinda extreme.
Only thing is, if you make this gear stronger, what other part would break?


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

The drivetrain is fairly complex in some regards, but workable. I believe the problem is the worm gears. If you try rolling the wheels off track and not under power it will likely put too much strain on the gearing. Heres a pic of the internals and the gear in question.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

how did you take it apart without breaking it? 

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow man, that is complex.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Is that a transfer from a Ford 4x4?


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Technically Yes. it is from my spare Bigfoot chassis. The gears all have pins to sit on.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I've never seen the drive line on these. It's no small wonder that at least one gear is prone to break.
Seems like it would have been easier to put a can motor on each axle.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

worm drive never allows propulsion by pushing.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Very true Al. Many US 1 trucks met their fate this way... ( another worm gear driven set up where repair parts are sadly lacking )


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

From previous experience, I am afraid that the CA glued gear will most likely break again to due to the stress imposed upon it from normal use. I would go with making a mold and resin casting up some gears. With this method even if they break, you would have a ready supply of new gears available. Even the possibility of selling a few, to off set the costs of making them. Call smooth-on and talk to them about the application and what you are trying to do. They will be able to recommend the best resin to use for making these gears! Have a good day!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks guys. I tried the Braided trick, not working as well as I had hoped. I'm going to have (gasp!) modify the chassis. I need more articulation in the pick-up arm. 

I've made the mold and tried a casting a gear using 5 min epoxy. Looks ok, just have to drill out the center for the pin to fit. 

By the way, he loves the trucks, unfortunately I can't run two at a time as the tyco track we have is too narrow for passing, also the truck can't navigate the power/controller connection box. I wonder if I could find some original track for cheap. If I had the space I'd try my hand at routering a track.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Dont give up on the braids, sometimes you have to tweak them a bit to work, I have had good luck with them on all tracks. As for the Tyco track, they also make adapters & look on e-bay, I will look in my old stash, but I dont think I have any Tyco track, what sizes do you need?

Boosted


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Boosted, I'm not giving up on the braided pickups, but I have to get them to stay on the track. I'm not in need of tyco track, I'm looking for the Marchon Monster truck track. It's a special track for these trucks.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I misunderstood on the track need, Good luck on the Monster track, I know the older pin & clip HO style had some wide version pieces & it shows up on E-bay once in a while

Boosted


----------

